# Help don't understand?



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi
  I am new to the boards but have been going through the whole IVF for the past 2 years we have now been told our only hope is embryo donation.
We have been to counselling and also had bloods done and I have rung for the results today and have been told that bth me and DH are negative and at th minute they only have positive embryo's in storage this is what I do not understand she did say it was still possible but does this make our chances even less.
I am already really worried and this has not helped we have an appointment but it is in another month does anyone have any info.
Thanks in advance

  Tracy x


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi Tracy,

They really do have a knack of making you worry more by not explaining properly.

They could be talking about CMV -ve. (Cytomegaolvirus). I only found out I was -ve when I egg shared and apparently there is a waiting list for -ve eggs. I think it's causes complications during pregnancy if you are -ve and embryo is +ve. Try google cos I can't remember the specifics or ask the nurse.

xx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Tracy,

Welcome to FF!

Do they mean that you are both CMV- and the embryos they have are CMV+?  If this is the case then a lot of clinics will not allow CMV- patients to receive gametes/embryos from CMV+ donors.  Some, however are willing to do this so it is worth asking your clinic to clarify whether you can go ahead or not. Do you have a telephone number for the nurses?  If you are concerned then please give them a call, a month is a long time to wait if you are worried    

As far as I am aware, using embryos from a CMV+ donor when you are CMV- should have absolutely no effect on whether the tx works or not.

Pippi xx


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi
  Thanks for the replys it is the CMV bloods they were talking about from what the nurse said this morning it would seem as though they could go ahead but I need to see the consultant first there is always so much to take in I had just about figured out the whole IVF process and now I have to get my head around this 

  Tracy x


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Anything you want to ask or don't understand just say and someone will be able to help. I think between us we've been through just about everything.

Sending you     and good luck with your tx.

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I was told that if you are negative and use a positive then it is rare that complications can arise in pg. You can sign a disclaimer to say you know the risks if you use a +

The majority of people are + anyway!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

we had our tests... we are using an egg donor.  DH has had CMV but i tested negative for it.  OUr coordinator said that i will more than likely have built up an immunity to it due to DH being postive.  It all confuses me...  but we have signed the form giving the go-ahead to use a CMV positive donor.
Sorry thats not much help xx


----------

